# Livewell bauen



## Zanderangler1 (7. August 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch schon mal ein Livewell (Fischkasten) im Boot selbst angelegt? Ich plane mir eines einzubauen. Habe aber nun folgende Probleme. Die Zulaufpumpe mit Zubehör habe ich mir aus den USA gekauft, eine BasspiratorII , soweit so gut. Das Problem dabei ist diese Pumpe lässt das Wasser ja nur in das Becken rein aber nicht wieder raus |uhoh: Das Becken selbst kann ich mir aus PP oder PE Maßgenau anfertigen lassen also auch kein Problem und kann dieses zwischen zwei Aluwänden einbauen.
Habe mir nun überlegt eine zweite Pumpe anzubringen die das Wasser wieder rauspumpt..nur sind diese Pumpen entweder Bilge oder Belüftungspumpen. Bilge von daher ungeeignet, da sie im Wasser stehen muss um dieses anzusaugen, im Fischbecken gehört sie daher nicht rein  die Belüftungspumpe von Johnson zb. 500GPH, wäre ja ok, sie pumpt das Wasser ja auch rein..würde es wenn ich den Ablauf am Becken tief anbringe auch wieder abpumpen aber das ist nicht der eigentliche Sinn dieser Pumpe oder?? 
Gibt es dafür speziellere, andere Pumpen die sich im vernünftigen Preisegment halten und die ebenfalls schaltbar wären und nicht zu groß?

Wie würdet ihr ausserdem den Borddurtchlass (Aluminium) hinten am Spiegel vornehmen um das 3/4 Zoll Schraubrohr(aus Kunstoff ,dieses hat die Pumpe als Anschluss) einzulassen. Habe was von Kugelventil gehört das man dieses noch zusätzlich zwischen Pumpe und Durchlass setzen sollte wenn mal etwas an der Pumpe kaputt gehen sollte.(Überflutung) ?

Bitte keine Vorschläge wie Spesskübel im Boot stellen oder irgendetwas aus dem Boot raushängen zu lassen als "Fischbecken" :vdas ist nicht das was ich will denn das Becken sollte genau so ins Boot rein...nur die Anschlüsse(Pumpen) sind halt mein Problem.


----------



## stefano89 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

Also sofern möglich könntest du doch einfach einen Überlauf bauen, quasi ein Loch in geeigneter Höhe in die Bordwand, dann aber auch schön abgedichtet und durch einen Stöpsel verschließbar. Also ein Loch, etwas größer als der Schlauch der Wasserzufuhr, um auch genügend Wasser rauslaufen zu lassen. Und der Stöpsel um während der Fahrt, wenn die Pumpe gerade nicht Läuft das Wasser drinzuhalten. Das könnte man mit ein bisschen Geschick und gescheiter Planung auch noch gut aussehen lassen, mit den richtigen Materialien, sodass es nicht aussieht wie einfach nur ein Loch im Boot....
Gruß Steffen
Denke das ist die einfachste Lösung


----------



## Zanderangler1 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

Danke Stefan, also ein Überlauf kommt am Becken sowieso mit dran. Ich habe bei dem Pumpenset 1 Belüftungspumpe und ein Zulaufschlauch in 3/4 Zoll mit dabei, der Überlauf ist 1 1/2 Zoll gross, Manchetten und alles sind ebenfalls mit dabei wo man dann die Löcher in der Bordwand vernünftig mit umkleidet.
Ich würde das Becken schon gerne elektrisch gesteuert mit einer Pumpe ablaufen lassen können und auch halt mit Schaltpaneel bedienen. Der Ablauf wäre ja auch nicht so schlimm wie der Einlauf, da ich diesen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche anbringen kann und die Pumpe halt unterhalb der Wasserlinie des Beckens.

Am Spiegel weiss ich nicht genau was das vernünftigste wäre..ein Kugelhahn zur Sicherheit werde ich aber auf jeden Fall zwischen Bordwand und Pumpe setzen, aber wie am besten auch dort das 3/4 Zoll Loch anbringen?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

Habs nun fast fertig...muss nur noch den Test aufem Wasser bestehen, das Becken habe ich mir passend aus PP Kunstoff anfertigen lassen. Bootdurchlass mit Marelon Kugelhahn hergestellt dahinter Belüftungspumpe fürs Livewell. Alles zusätzlich mit Sikaflex und Dichtungen abgedichtet da dürfte nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## megger (12. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

Hallo Zanderangler,

könntest du noch ein paar Fotos einstellen?


Petri

Megger


----------



## Bobster (12. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

...würd mich auch interessieren.

#h


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

ja fotos kommen demnächst noch......


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

hier mal paar bildchen


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

noch welche


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

noch ein paar..


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

bald ist es fertig, dann kommt Probefahrt.


----------



## Bobster (20. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

#r

Da hast Dur Dir ja richtig viel arbeit gemacht...und das
Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen #6

Schon ausprobiert ?
Alles dicht und funktionsfähig ?

Fährt man damit aus dem Münsterland nach Holland ?

Gruß


----------



## Zanderangler1 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

Ja da fährt man vom Münsterland aus nach Holland mit @Bobster. Also Funktionen habe ich alle so schon ausprobiert und alles funktioniert gut. Ob der Einlass so fluppt wie ich das hoffe werde ich diese oder kommende Woche dann live ausprobieren. Allgemein wird es dann die Jungfernfahrt mit dem Boot für mich.|uhoh:  Fotos davon folgen dann auch noch. Von der Dichtheit her habe ich eigentlich keine Sorge denn ich habe den Einlass ziemlich sorgfältig eingebaut und verklebt mit Dichting+Sikaflex so wie vorgesehen. 

Im Notfall habe ich ja immer noch die zweite Bilge im Boot eingebaut :q ddie wird mir den Wassereinbruch hoffentlich vom Hals halten bis ich sichere Ufer erreicht habe.

Ich muss ausserdem noch meinen Boat Buckle am Trailer anbringen den ich mir aus den USA hab kommen lassen und wie ich erfahren habe sollte man nicht einfach so ein Loch dafür in die Deichsel des Trailers bohren wegen dem bösen TÜV Mann..also wieder was kompliziertes wo ich erst mal wieder was gescheites für anfertigen muss, habe mir da so einen dickeres Pfostenträger aus verzinktem Eisen besorgt den ich nun gescheit anbringen muss. Der Boat Buckle ist ansonsten nämlich super um das Boot vorne ....schnell, einfach und sicher am Haken zu befestigen damit es nicht bei einer Vollbremsung nach vorne schiessen kann. Die Ammis bohren das Teil natürlich am Trailer fest...die haben halt kein TÜV wie hier #q wers nicht kennt findet das bei Cabelas oder Bass Pro unter "Boat Buckle" gibt es für Bug und Heck zu kaufen!

Also bis in 1-2 Wochen mit neuen Pics von der Probefahrt aufem Wasser.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

Au au, lass es regnen Petrus, ansonst wird das noch nix mit Probefahrt :-( das Wasser ist ja entsetzlich tief momentan.|uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

...bei uns im Sauerland sind heute 
einige Tropfen gefallen :m

Allerdings bemerkt mittlerweile auch der Laie,
welche ungewöhnliche Wasserknappheit z.Zt. besteht.

Am Rhein ist es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

http://www.totalfishing.nl/sportvisnieuws,33.html

Für mich erscheint darüber erstaunlich wenig in den Medien und der Presse...in Ostholland erreichen die Wasserstände historische Tiefststände und das um diese Jahreszeit! In der Slinge und anderen kleineren Bächen in Holland ist kein und kaum noch Wasser vorhanden, sie müssen dort schon Rettungsmaßnahmen ergreifen und die Bäche bischen tiefer baggern das die Fische eventuell dort Überlebensschancen haben. Es muss ordentlich viel regnen da die Grundwasserspiegel auch enorm abgesunken sind.

Der Holländer sschreibt ja auch, so tief habe er diese Flüsschen noch nie in seinem Leben gesehen und das es bis zu 6 Jahren dauern dürfte bis die Bestände wieder zu solchen Größen anwachsen. Vorrausgesetzt es regnet mal vernünftig und das sowas nicht zur Regel wird. Man man man wo soll das alles noch hin führen.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

na das sieht toll aus #d geangelt habe ich nicht das macht mir bei den Wasserständen kein Spaß.


----------



## Bobster (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

...auch bei uns 
müssen die Talsperren mächtig Wasser lassen #d
...zur Regulierung des Wasserstandes in der Ruhr


----------



## Zanderangler1 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Livewell bauen*

So, erster Test aufem Wasser ist bestanden...Livewell funktioniert, also Wasser wird angesaugt und zum Livewell Becken gepumpt :vik: Marelon Kugelhahn ist dicht und lässt sich gut auf und absperren. Livewell lässt sich ebenfalls gut abpumpen...allerdings bleibt etwas Wasser im Becken zurück da ich ja ne Tauchpumpe installiert habe und die nicht jeden Tropfen raus pumpt. An der Slippe in Schrägstellung geht aber so gut wie alles Wasser raus wenn ich pumpe, ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch dann ist es gut.


----------

